# 65 rear quarter question



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, now that the body is back on frame, floor /trunk all welded in, I am starting into replacing the rear quarters. I got full panels from Ames, and in the fitting, I noticed that the top edge of the new rear quarter is aiming up, not down. Has anyone come across this issue? Any fixes? See pictures. As can be seen the top edge of the quarter curves back towards the ground and these quarters aim up. I really hate to take a hammer to these panel, and am now looking into cutting them below the crease. Any advice on this would be great! 

rich


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I cut my quarters just below the lower crease on the top and behind the door jam, the skins that I purchased did not have the same bends as the original metal. I then flanged the original quarter and cut and plug welded the skin on top of the flanged area. I have pictures in My Photos that may help. Click on the 451 under my avatar.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

05GTO,

As I sit and stare at the car, that was the outcome that I kept coming to. It seemed the cleanest and the most likely to not give me heartburn. Cutting below the top crease/bend, looked like a strong area to do the welding with the least amount of warp possible do to the crease.

Thanks, firing up the chain saw.

rich


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rich,

I suggest installing the deck lid to check the gaps before welding the quarter skin, when I cut out for my skins the remaining piece of the quarter was very flimsy. Also use your wheel well molding to make sure the lower rear portion of the quarter has the correct contour before welding in the trunk extensions.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Already planned on the trunk lid for fit, but thank you for the trunk extension tip. I got the trunk extensions from Ames, and they fit like crap ( said that in the catalog also) , so I re ordered from Performance years, as the picture looks different. Hoping they are from a better stamping, but I will find out shortly.

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can find original rear quarter extentions on e-bay for a good price.

I was lucky, I only needed to replace the very bottom of the back of the rear quarters. The seems I made are below the trunk floor so you can't see the seems from inside the trunk.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Rukee,

Looking now

rich


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok.... I have another question on the quarter panel.
Working on streetrods is sooooo much easier. Can't get parts so you just have to make them! No fuss if something is not fitting well, just make it fit!

So, got the panel fitted up and I didn't even notice it before, but the front side of wheel well bottom, wraps the rocker panel (see picture). Is this the way it is suppose to be? Original sits on top of the rocker. Does the chrome rocker hide this? Or do I cut it off and try to form the tab on the bottom? 
I don't have my chrome pieces yet, so I cannot fit them for a look see. Any ideas?

Thanks,
rich


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a large picture of my 66, we cut the original quarter above the rocker and welded in the skin. 

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - 1966 Frame off restoration - Powered by PhotoPost


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

THat is what I thought I saw in the pictures of yours. 
Man they added a lot of scrap on these stampings!

Thanks

rich


----------

